# Arrowheads while hunting



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

For those of you who enjoy hunting heads like I do, here is a bad arse website for identifying the name, region and timeframe of the point. Somebody did a trememndous amount of work putting this together. Click on the state where found and then follow the shapes to idenfy your point.
http://www.projectilepoints.net/Search/Regional_Search.html


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks! I always look and have found a few, but do not know much about them.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Thanks! I always look and have found a few, but do not know much about them.


I found a bunch of them over the years but never knew anything about them. This website is spot on target with the ones I have found.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Cool thanks!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*points*

Found these this past weekend, while filling up feeders. Was in a hurry to get feeders filled.Not real nice ones but found em around a feeder over looking a spring. Need to spend some time in the area. Might find some nice ones.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Found these while walking ridges looking for elk sign in New Mexico


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Cool site


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I like them all but that point on the right is really cool looking.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

wampuscat said:


> Found these this past weekend, while filling up feeders. Was in a hurry to get feeders filled.Not real nice ones but found em around a feeder over looking a spring. Need to spend some time in the area. Might find some nice ones.


I can only assume that one on the right is a perdinales, 2000 to 3000 years old. That just boggles my brain.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

^^ Pedernales. and if it IS one, its been reworked a few times.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I went on the assumption he found it in Texas or 
northern New Mexico and got as close as I could with the pics. That is a great find. I am thinking about dragging airboat out this weekend and going to some out of the way places to look for heads this weekend.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have been collecting them for 40 years. My dad introduced me to it and its addictive. What I see you have is blanks and scrapped points except for the one on the right. I wouldnt call it a Pedernales but you will find many that dont match the well known ones.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

It is very exciting pulling out a 2000 yr old point from the earth, imagining the last human to touch it. Not to mention watching grown men act like a child that just walked into the living room on Christmas morning, as they pull out a G10 oblique flaked transparent root-beer flint corner t a n g from a hole they've been digging in for a month. yep, we dance like tribes when that happens!

(why is t.a.n.g censored? i had to trick the word police)


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

txbred said:


> It is very exciting pulling out a 2000 yr old point from the earth, imagining the last human to touch it. Not to mention watching grown men act like a child that just walked into the living room on Christmas morning, as they pull out a G10 oblique flaked transparent root-beer flint corner t a n g from a hole they've been digging in for a month. yep, we dance like tribes when that happens!
> 
> (why is t.a.n.g censored? i had to trick the word police)


LOL probably because of p u n -t a n g


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Here are a few I found near Buchanan.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone know the value of arrowheads?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's some I have! Sorry for the glare.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

^^ is that a giant round base knife or a scraper? lower right.

you have some nice points and blades there. i bet the glare hides the best one in the case. am i right?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txbred said:


> ^^ is that a giant round base knife or a scraper? lower right.
> 
> you have some nice points and blades there. i bet the glare hides the best one in the case. am i right?


Yup! Its a scraper & the one behind the glare is a big scraper I found at enchanted rock. I'll try for a better pic. These are all from Texas.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am pumped up big time this year. I got on a new lease west of the Pecos and am really looking forward to doing some exploring. I hope I run across a few points.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

txbred said:


> Here are a few I found near Buchanan.


txbred, what are you calling those round things?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marbles


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

activescrape said:


> txbred, what are you calling those round things?


im not sure, but they were together when i found em. ive heard indian game balls to cannon shot to just iron ore. id be guessing myself.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

txbred said:


> im not sure, but they were together when i found em. ive heard indian game balls to cannon shot to just iron ore. id be guessing myself.


Here's an assortment of things I've picked up while ion the outdoors. That round thing I found on the edge of a playa lake in the panhandle where I also found a few alabates points. I took it to the museum in Plainview and they told me there that it came out of a buffalo stomach. They would lick themselves and ingest hair. The stomach would roll it up in a ball and the acid would make it hard. After it died, or more likely was killed and butchered there it is the only thing that doesn't decompose. So, basically it's a fossilized buffalo hairball. It;s lighter than a rock, not as heavy as metal.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

activescrape said:


> Here's an assortment of things I've picked up while ion the outdoors. That round thing I found on the edge of a playa lake in the panhandle where I also found a few alabates points. I took it to the museum in Plainview and they told me there that it came out of a buffalo stomach. They would lick themselves and ingest hair. The stomach would roll it up in a ball and the acid would make it hard. After it died, or more likely was killed and butchered there it is the only thing that doesn't decompose. So, basically it's a fossilized buffalo hairball. It;s lighter than a rock, not as heavy as metal.


 Is that a Paleo minow at the top? Awesome stuff.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

sotol buster said:


> Is that a Paleo minow at the top? Awesome stuff.


Clovis


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*pointed rocks*

Hunters now days seem to not agree on what caliber is best, guess the Indians had the same camp fire side conversations about rock size. : )


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Years ago when I was a kid and Lake Livingston was just being impounded, we would hunt for arrow heads along the banks of the creek points as the lake filled up. One of the families that lived near us hunted them and they took us kids along. They had several large display cases full of great arrow heads.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That's some real fine stuff Wampuscat. What part of the state did you find the small stuff in?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Arrowheads??*

My girlfriend and I found these in a dry creek bed on our new Llano lease over the weekend... I know nothing about arrowheads, but all of these looked "worked" enough to keep.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Definately worked pieces and definately worth keeping.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Those are tools / scrapers and knives. Spear point s


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Back when Mexico was still safe to hunt, we were standing on a hillside busting whitewings, and the bird boy would every now and again come out of the woods with some birds and an arrowhead: he'd sell the points to us for 2-3 bucks, we figured that was a pretty good deal: I've never been able to "pick them out" from just regular rocks. That went on a for a few days, then I wandered off into the brush one time when he was out looking, and found him sitting on a stump knocking out another arrowhead, rock against rock.. He could punch them out pretty quick, probably 2-3 minutes each. I can't call it a scam, he never represented it as anything but an arrowhead. Handmade and everything: I still have a few around here if I dig hard enough..


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

It's actually pretty fun looking for them... We were searching gravel bar in a dry creek bed. Maybe not the best place to look, rest of the ranch is pretty heavily vegetated. Also our first time visiting the property.

I am always looking for arrowheads when turkey hunting. Until last weekend I had only ever found a spear point.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> Back when Mexico was still safe to hunt, we were standing on a hillside busting whitewings, and the bird boy would every now and again come out of the woods with some birds and an arrowhead: he'd sell the points to us for 2-3 bucks, we figured that was a pretty good deal: I've never been able to "pick them out" from just regular rocks. That went on a for a few days, then I wandered off into the brush one time when he was out looking, and found him sitting on a stump knocking out another arrowhead, rock against rock.. He could punch them out pretty quick, probably 2-3 minutes each. I can't call it a scam, he never represented it as anything but an arrowhead. Handmade and everything: I still have a few around here if I dig hard enough..


That reminds me of the kids in Vera Cruz at the ship docks. They would challenge a tourist to throw a quarter into the deep channel. If they found the quarter the tourist would we them a dollar. That little kid was making 75 cents a minute. Tourists never knew!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is a few that are in the Rocksprings hardware store.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

That is amazing


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

If you ever get to Branson Mo. be sure and go into the 5& dime store there is a collection that will make your mouth water.


----------



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

Very cool!


----------

